# Disney Dining Plan Question



## tahoeJoe (Jul 26, 2008)

I know that Disney Dining Plan requires each person in a party to purchase a meal plan. My question is this, I am twice the size of my wife and I eat A LOT  more than she can, or would like too. Could I purchase a deluxe meal plan for myself and a basic plan for her? 

-TJ


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 27, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> I know that Disney Dining Plan requires each person in a party to purchase a meal plan. My question is this, I am twice the size of my wife and I eat A LOT  more than she can, or would like too. Could I purchase a deluxe meal plan for myself and a basic plan for her?
> 
> -TJ



The deluxe plan gives you more ts restaurants... which for many people would be used for more signature restaurants.

IMHO... the signatures (or TS for that matter) do not really result in higher quantities of food.   Rather... it is higher quality food.

/Jim


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought that everyone at your table had to be using the DDP for their meal payment on the same check... or it was a cash payment.  IF that's so, then you'd have trouble when you wanted to use the extra meal credits from the deluxe plan and have her sit w/you.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 27, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> The deluxe plan gives you more ts restaurants... which for many people would be used for more signature restaurants.
> 
> IMHO... the signatures (or TS for that matter) do not really result in higher quantities of food.   Rather... it is higher quality food.
> 
> /Jim





Lisa P said:


> IF that's so, then you'd have trouble when you wanted to use the extra meal credits from the deluxe plan and have her sit w/you.



I was thinking that it was not that the deluxe plan gives you more food PER MEAL (although you do get an appetizer) but rather it was I would get MORE MEALS. 

I like a full buffet breakfast, my wife can't eat before 10am. So I was hoping to go to a table service breakfast while she gets ready.  Then spend the rest of the day with her. If I have extra TS meals I would use them at signature restaurants. 

-TJ


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> I was thinking that it was not that the deluxe plan gives you more food PER MEAL (although you do get an appetizer) but rather it was I would get MORE MEALS.
> 
> I like a full buffet breakfast, my wife can't eat before 10am. So I was hoping to go to a table service breakfast while she gets ready.  Then spend the rest of the day with her. If I have extra TS meals I would use them at signature restaurants.
> 
> -TJ



When you are using the dining plan you get a certain number of credits based on the number of days you are staying and the number of people on the plan. So if you are staying a week, and there are two of you in the room, you will get 7 x 2 =14 sit down meal choices as in a buffet breakfast or dinner. You'll get 14 counter service selections and 14 snack selections. It doesn't matter how you use them. You can use them all in one day if you want. So if your wife wants to sleep in and you want to eat a buffet breakfast you will be out one full service selection. Then she can use a counter service credit to eat at one of the parks or the counter service restaurant in your hotel. You will also find that the serving sizes are tremendous. Your wife will have lots to share with you at each and every meal. Don't forget snacks are not necessarily small. Snacks can be a gallon of milk or a dozen donuts bought in your hotel convenience store. 

Have fun with it and you will NOT be hungry!!!!


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> I thought that everyone at your table had to be using the DDP for their meal payment on the same check... or it was a cash payment.  IF that's so, then you'd have trouble when you wanted to use the extra meal credits from the deluxe plan and have her sit w/you.



Lisa,

This is not true.   You can mix up people on the dining plan, cash, or even DDE for the same meal.  I suspect that you could also have some people on the DDDP as well as the DDP.  The server will seperate everything out.   Also... if you have a DDE card and the DDP... you can use the DDP for the meal... and then use the DDE card for a discount on wine... or any other incidentals that you order.

/Jim


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 27, 2008)

icydog said:


> When you are using the dining plan you get a certain number of credits based on the number of days you are staying and the number of people on the plan. So if you are staying a week, and there are two of you in the room, you will get 7 x 2 =14 sit down meal choices as in a buffet breakfast or dinner. You'll get 14 counter service selections and 14 snack selections. It doesn't matter how you use them. You can use them all in one day if you want. So if your wife wants to sleep in and you want to eat a buffet breakfast you will be out one full service selection. Then she can use a counter service credit to eat at one of the parks or the counter service restaurant in your hotel. You will also find that the serving sizes are tremendous. Your wife will have lots to share with you at each and every meal. *Don't forget snacks are not necessarily small. Snacks can be a gallon of milk or a dozen donuts bought in your hotel convenience store.*
> 
> Have fun with it and you will NOT be hungry!!!!



I'll be darned.   I learn something new about WDW every day.    What is the cut-off for a snack credit at the store?

/Jim


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> I'll be darned.   I learn something new about WDW every day.    What is the cut-off for a snack credit at the store?
> 
> /Jim




I have a list of snacks from last year but I think the cutoff is $4.00. That's the exact price of Entenmann's Donuts or a half a gallon of milk in the convenience stores, or a small PB &J sandwich at a food court, an ice cream sundae, large McDonalds Fries, soft serve ice-cream at McDonalds, a baked potato in Liberty Square, MK, chocolate truffle cake in England in Epcot,Strawberry Smoothie in the Fountainview Cafe' Epcot, a McFlurry at the Refreshment Port in Epcot, Box of Chocolate chunk cookies at Mouse Gears in Epcot. Waffle cone at the Tamu Cafe in AK, pastry, muffin or cake up to $4 at the coffee shop 

It is a long list.  As long as it is under $4 you are good. Sometimes the clerk will let you have something that is a bit over $4 if she is in a good mood.


----------



## Knrothwell (Jul 28, 2008)

icydog said:


> Don't forget snacks are not necessarily small. Snacks can be a gallon of milk or a dozen donuts bought in your hotel convenience store.



That's not true of the 2008 Dining Plan.   All snacks now have to be "single serving".  You can find a list of reportedly allowed snack items at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1683477 .

Karen


----------



## icydog (Jul 28, 2008)

Knrothwell said:


> That's not true of the 2008 Dining Plan.   All snacks now have to be "single serving".  You can find a list of reportedly allowed snack items at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1683477 .
> 
> Karen




Since there are so many things on the list that cost $3.99 why would they care if you purchased a half gallon of milk or a cappuccino shake, it's the same price? Are they that finicky and do they really watch what you take? That was not how it was in 2007. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Knrothwell (Jul 29, 2008)

icydog said:


> Since there are so many things on the list that cost $3.99 why would they care if you purchased a half gallon of milk or a cappuccino shake, it's the same price? Are they that finicky and do they really watch what you take? That was not how it was in 2007. Thanks for the post.



I guess it's because the cappuccino shake is probably only going be consumed by one person (one snack credit = $4).  But, the box of doughnuts could feed a family of four (one snack credit - leaving three snack credits available for use later).  So, even though the one item only costs $4, if you are sharing it or eating it over a period of days, you are not using those other snack credits right away and "costing" The Mouse when you spend those credits later.

I am making sense at all?    Basically, Disney closed the loophole.   

Karen


----------

